# Cichlid Stones and Algae



## MBurly (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey All,

I've recently setup a 125 long and stocked it with a few cichlids, waiting to add more when I finally decide what to add. Right now I have a sand substrate(CaribSea) and roughly 20 of the PennPlax Cichlid Stones. They have recently started growing a brown algae, is there anyway to safely stop this or if possible a safe way to clean them? I'm not against pulling them every 3rd water change and scrubbing them but I don't know what to use.

The tank gets minimal natural sunlight and I do not have a pleco. I had a rough experience with a pleco when I first started keeping cichlids.

Any suggestions or advice?

THANKS!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It sounds like diatoms and they are common in newer tanks and should dissipate after a few months. Some people have luck with using a bristle nose pleco to control it but be aware some cichlids will harass them to the point of killing them.


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

You can always soak them in a weak solution of chlorine bleach and water (1 Tablespoon of bleach to 1 gallon of water). Beneficial bacteria lives on the surface of your decor so dont do it too often Ensure you thoroughly rinse them until you can no longer smell the bleach.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would just wait it out but it comes off easily with a brush. Even can be made to look considerably better if you just brush off the tops with the rocks in place.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I actually rotate my cichlid stones so that the brown/green coats it evenly and I think it adds nice depth of color. I wouldn't do anything more than use the same thing you would use to clean your glass. You could easily kill some fish in your tank if you mess up with chemicals.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I think the rocks look better/more natural with some algae on them, so I don't bother cleaning them. I agree with other posters that it sounds like diatoms, which seem to be a rite of passage on a new tank, and will disappear on their own. However, my experiences with tanks getting sunlight is that algae is a fact of life, and you can either fight it - extra cleaning/bleaching of rocks n stuff, using Bristlenose cats or other algae eaters, or you can embrace it for it's natural look. One path is decidedly easier than the other.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I agree with the others on letting it grow. Especially on a fake rock.
I always have diatoms. Doesn't matter how old the tank is. 
The one tank I have very light diatoms houses BN plecos. Not sure how many. Lots of hiding spots...


----------

